# Vote for Animal Crossing on Time's Top 100 Videogames



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2012)

http://techland.time.com/2012/11/15/all-time-100-video-games/slide/animal-crossing-2001/

It's currently ranked PRETTY bad... lol...


----------



## Nanette710 (Nov 24, 2012)

Animal Crossing has to get voted in, it is a great game! Everyone vote


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

I voted. It's pretty far down the list


----------



## Nanette710 (Nov 24, 2012)

When does the voting end?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

I voted. I'm not sure of when the poll ends...


----------



## Keenan (Nov 24, 2012)

33% yes, 67% no. People obviously haven't played Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> 33% yes, 67% no. People obviously haven't played Animal Crossing.



Time put AC with games kind of out of its league.  The Legend of Zelda, The Sims, etc.  But as AC fans we have the responsibility to vote it up! ;o


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

We need to vote! Every AC fan come to us!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 24, 2012)

AC is in _my_ top 10 I think it should at least be on anyones top 100.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 25, 2012)

Hell, Animal Crossing is in my top FIVE so I say pshha! to that list. Half the time a game these days will only be considered good if it involves running around with a machine gun, so whatever. A lot of gamers tend to think of Nintendo as a lame company because it doesn't have a whole lot of violent games. Which, I do like some games like that, but I like Animal Crossing because it *never ends* and because I like how it doesn't need to have zombie-slashing in it to be a _seriously_ addicting game.

EDIT: Also, I think it got such a low rating because a lot of people don't _know_ about this game or the magical hypnotizing powers that it possesses. Just sayin'.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 25, 2012)

Animal Crossing is one of Nintendo's million sellers in worldwide, so they should rank nicely on top 100. On the actual poll result, there's a quite a significant amount of games I never played and don't deserve their current rank. How comes a game like Joust ranked much higher than Super Mario Bros.? They're asking the wrong players to vote, so the list is pretty inaccurate anyway. Don't take that too seriously.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Nov 25, 2012)

voted


----------



## fantasma (Nov 25, 2012)

Voting!


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2012)

voted, doubt it's going to do anything, i voted yesterday and it's still pretty much the same


----------



## Viriel (Nov 25, 2012)

Considering that too many so-called "gamers" think that Animal Crossing's a game for kids or "pussies" because no angry nazis or rotten zombies show up in the game, I don't think AC will make it, even to Top 30-40...
We have a magnificient game, we can let CoD to them.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree. I play COD - but would rather play New Leaf ANY day.


----------



## seafoam2k (Dec 28, 2012)

Terrible list.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Hm, I bet the people who voted no were the kind that rented the game for a day and didn't get into it.
Oh man, remember when renting games was a _thing_?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Skitty said:


> Hm, I bet the people who voted no were the kind that rented the game for a day and didn't get into it.
> Oh man, remember when renting games was a _thing_?



Is it still possible to do that?


----------



## PhilNook (Feb 2, 2013)

I think this one is better.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

Humm it won't let me vote :/


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Humm it won't let me vote :/


It's over


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel who ever made this "ALL-TIME 100 Video game list" didn't do a good job in making it.


----------

